# Starting my first pneumatic prop...



## haunted1

And I'm wondering whats needed for a basic pneumatic prop. I'm thinking of using a spare 100gallon drum or garbage bin, and putting a dummy inside hooked up to a motion sensor. When the motion is sensed, the dummy jumps up at the passerby.

Thanks


----------



## rottincorps

One way to get you started,and vary easy to use is the boo box, it was the first controller I used. It was a fast and easy way to break in to basic pneumatic props.
I think fright props sells them and you can down load the instructions before you buy it and see if its what you want.
Rottincorps


----------



## joker

I agree that the FrightIdeas controllers are very easy to use and get started with.

My first pneumatic prop (popup sorry no video) I used a 110V remote controlled outlet with a single valve. It worked but I needed to be in the same room to know when to trigger it.

My 



 (based on Casa Fears pneumatic ground breaker) is my 2nd pneumatic prop build and I used the picoboo F105.

The like the other picoboo controllers the F105 has two relay outputs. Like the F104 it will also play audio actually 2 seperate audio files. One in what they call ambient mode (looping) and the other the scare sound when the controller is triggered. The F105 also has standard 110V outlets so make it very easy to connect lights, valves, etc.... to it.

It can be triggered by PIR, mat sensor, or button trigger. FrightIdeas even has a remote unit that will control up to 4 props if you have the need for that.


----------



## dasjman

Just to make sure I am clear on it, you don't HAVE to have any of these things for a pneumatic prop. Only if you want it to be triggered remotely, right? I really wan to get into some simple pneumatics, but I just don't have the money for prop 1 controllers and the such. I just want to build something I can trigger myself.


----------



## joker

dasjman said:


> Just to make sure I am clear on it, you don't HAVE to have any of these things for a pneumatic prop. Only if you want it to be triggered remotely, right? I really wan to get into some simple pneumatics, but I just don't have the money for prop 1 controllers and the such. I just want to build something I can trigger myself.


No you don't have to have a controller you can trigger it yourself. That's exaclty what I did last year with my first pneumatic prop (pop-up). I used a remote controlled device that you could plug in a 110v device into (my air valve) and would press the button on/off to trigger the prop. Pretty sure I bought it at home depot and was designed for turning on/off exterior lights (i.e. christmas).


----------



## Terrormaster

Joker, the head falling off is awesome. Now if you can find a way to have it automatically reset itself afterwards it'd be pure comic gold! Love it!


----------



## joshua17ss2

I got started in pneumatics a few years back and my first project was a very simple pop up, mine was just a skull on a piston (pulled from an old barn 22 inches long) so i just had one valve on the bottom to push up and used a 5 pound weight to return it. The 4 bar i think is the second way, just a piston pushing the bottom bar. 
all you need is an air source connected to the valve and connect that to the piston. the valve can be single or double acting, depending on the design. 
you can check out some of the details on my page, http://www.webbspinner.com/trashcan.html
Not a complete how to but can give you a good idea.

as for the trigger the motion activated light is probably the easiest, just wire a plug to it, and just wire a plug to one of the sockets.

it should do just about anything you need


----------



## haunted1

Joker, I just about died ROFLing when the head popped off, haha. Thats awesome!!

Joshua, your prop there is basically exactly what I'm looking for. I'm thinking about something a little faster than that.

I've read a few different threads on here about motion sensors (one involving a yard light motion sensor attached to a power strip) and think it'd be pretty simple to make my own somehow. The idea for pneumatics seems pretty simple, but what type of hardware would I need? Compressors are pretty obvious, but what about valves? Pistons? If someone could elaborate a little it'd be much appriciated


----------



## mandodude

Haunted1 don't forget the instructional DVDs available. They solve a lot of the mystery quickly. I just did my first pneumatic last year as well. A door closer cylinder, a single port solenoid, a cowlacious sound card, and a flood light. All plugged into a power strip activated by a wireless remote as mentioned by Joker (above).


----------



## joshua17ss2

Hey, i was hoping to make mine alittle faster, but i ran out of time, and didnt have a valve that was rated for more then 45 psi, and those pistons were air hogs. 
all you need to do to make it faster is have a higher pressure valve mabye 75 or 80 would make it faster, or you can just use a much smaller piston, the one i used could life 400 lbs so it was a lot of over kill.

as for the motion trigger 
http://halloweenpropmaster.com/ir_prop_trigger.htm
This site has a simple how to for motion triggers.


----------



## joker

When I made my popup I tried using the security light motion sensor. The problem I had was that it would turn on just fine, but as long as someone was still in the area of the sensor the valve would stay on and continuously drain my air tank. That's why I went with the RC method.



> The idea for pneumatics seems pretty simple, but what type of hardware would I need? Compressors are pretty obvious, but what about valves? Pistons? If someone could elaborate a little it'd be much appriciated


You're going to need a cylinder, valve and some way to turn the valve on/off.
Here's what I did:

Bought an 18" throw cylinder and a floor mount flange for my cylinder (see pic). I mounted the flange to the cylinder and then to a 2x4 cross I built. End result was kind of like a microphone stand if you will. If you get a 4 way valve and a double acting cylinder you can make the prop go up/down and not have to weight the prop to reset it. By triggering the valve on/off quickly you can make the prop go up/down several times quickly.









Also, and I mean no disrespect to anyone who has done this, but please don't use parts that aren't meant for pneumatic use. Homemade PVC cylinders, door closers, bicycle pumps, washing machine valves, sprinkler valves, etc.... all have specific uses and it's NOT for building pneumatics. Using these things in pneumatic props create a potentially dangerous enviornment for your guests, actors and yourself. Please keep SAFETY in mind in all of your haunting projects.


----------



## kprimm

Mandodude has the right idea for a basic easy first time prop.Check out virtualplacebo for a nice grave jumper that is very easy to build and works great, also halloweenpropmaster has a nice coffin pop up.I have had great success with the screen door closers and they only cost $8 at lowe's.Virtualplacebo also has small inexpensive solenoids there you can buy wich is what i did when i made his grave jumper (my first pneumatic prop). I have since bought a nice little mac valve that is very cheap and nice for simple air pop up.
http://www.virtualplacebo.com/halloween/props/grave_jumper/index.htm
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/coffin_sit_up.htm

you can see the mac valve here
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/valve_details.htm

buy it here.
http://www.fierofluidpower.com/


----------



## mandodude

Exactly. I used Propmasters Pop-up design and the virtualplacebo solenoid with the screendoor closer. The Terror Syndicate DVD clearly illustrates how to modify the closer and the fittings to use.


----------



## mandodude

No disrespect taken Joker. Now that I know a little bit more about what I am doing, I do plan to move up with real pneumatic cylinders.


----------

